# Behavior Specialist in MO?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd like to have the GSD I mention in the rescue section evaluated by a pro. Any suggestions for someone in the state of Missouri?

Thanks;
Ang


----------



## Butch'smom (Feb 11, 2004)

Angela,
Charlotte Mielziner is an animal behaviorist in the St. Charles area. She is also an evaluator for the ATTS, used to work with the St. Charles Humane Society. I don't have a number for her, but know she teaches at Westinn Kennels in Wentzville, so you can probably reach her through them. They have a website. Last weekend I attended an obedience/rally seminar with her. Hope this helps.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

where are you in MO?


----------



## RJsmommy (Dec 11, 2007)

Where at in MO? I got in contact with a Behaviorist through the GSD Club of Greater Kansas http://www.gsdcgkc.org/index.htm I'll be meeting her this weekend.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm near Ft. Leonard Wood, Rolla, Lebanon - those are the well known areas.









Debra - thanks for the info.









If anyone else knows of others, I would love their name and contact info so I can keep it on file. 

The owner called again today and she doesn't want me to contact a behaviorist. She's not interested in saving him. She just wants rid of him.







If I can't get him into a shelter she'll PTS early this week. She said she already has an appointment - but didn't say what day, just that it is early in the week. By Tues or Wed. There's a possibility that one shelter here would take him if they have the space free. I have to call back on Monday. 

Anyhow, thanks again for your help.


----------

